# Chinese Water Dragon Not Eating.. Any Ideas??



## NellyNut (Jan 24, 2008)

Hiya 

Ive just recently bought an Adult Chinese Water Dragon.. the only thing wrong with him is he isn't eating.. :blush:

Ive tried Meal worms and he ate one but none since.. Ive tried Locusts so he could see and catch them even dangled one off a pair of tongs.. With no reaction.. And I tried a pinkie yesterday but still nothing.. :bash:

Is there any reason he may be refusing food? or anything else I could try, to temp him..? :blush:

All responses welcome.. :welcome1:

Thanks : victory:


----------



## NellyNut (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody? :whistling2:

Please PM if you can help.. :blush:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hi nelly

some questions so i can help you..

1. how long have you had him
2. what size is he from nose to tail
3. what size viv is he in
4. what are his set up temps.. for example does he have a ceramic bulb, UV or a basking bulb
5. did the previous owner say he had any preferences of food types
6. what time are you trying to feed him at


wil reply once you post

xx


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey how long have you had him?
what size viv did he come from?
what is he in now?
how is he otherwise towards you? shy? agressive? friendly?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> hey how long have you had him?
> what size viv did he come from?
> what is he in now?
> how is he otherwise towards you? shy? agressive? friendly?


LOL dean were like a double act


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, im guessing if he is new he is simply shy, and throwing the food in on the bottom of the viv and leaving the room may do it...otherwise leaving for soem time..but have to wait and get the info...


----------



## NellyNut (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

Only had him a week.. He was in a 4foot Viv.. Now in a 5foot..
Full setup as needed.. (Looked it up on the internet, my other half did it all so couldnt say at the mo)
Hes about 15-16 months old.. I think off the top off my head hes prob 30cms +, probably bigger.. 
He was a fussy feeder with the other guy.. But he didn't have time to look up anything about him so I took him on, as I love Dragons and felt I could tempt him..
Temp wise, hes fantastic, little scratch at first until he balances in my hand, then just sits and chills.. :lol2:


----------



## NellyNut (Jan 24, 2008)

I usually leave Locusts in for a bit, But he just ignores them.. Even dangled one in front off him.. But nothing..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ok uve not had him long it could be this..

what sort of heat are u using in the viv

he should have

a ceramic bulb set with a pulse thermostat to 75 degrees this means when his daytime basking bulb is off at night the temps wotn drop below 75.. important for a WD


he also needs UV at around 5 to 7% a bulb or strip and it needs changed every 6 months if its a strip so make sure its new


lastly the basking bulb.. a normal spot bulb either 60 wat or 100wat set on a dimmer stat... this should be set to 85 degrees or 90.. to allow a hot basking spot to help him heat uo during the day

feed him AT LEAST an hour after hes been basking so hes warm or he wont want to eat 

when u say 5 ft..

is that 5 ft high or length

WDs need vivs that are both long and high

so a male needs... 5 ft high 6ft long and 2 ft deep minimum as adults that is

but they REALLY need lots of height.. not liek beardies at all really.. beardies can be fine in a 2ft high viv but not a WD...


let me know about the way you have his heat set up as that might make amassive difference..

if his opther owner said he was a paicky eater was their set up maybe wrong regarding heat and size 

if so this can cause eating problems..

if he doesnt start within the next wee while id take exact reading day and night of all his temps and also make sure the humidity reads correctly .. you dont want it too low or high..

he also needs a water bowl he can fully submerge in..

heres my rescue females viv ( 2 pics before and after)


START











FINISH we have the creamic on the left with a bulb giard set to 75 the uv in midle arcadia D3 and spot at right set to 85 to 90

its 3 ft long 4ft high and 18 inches deep...but the rescue we have is 4yrs old and the size of a 1 yr old WD female.. so she doesnt need larger than this...


----------



## NellyNut (Jan 24, 2008)

Right could be our Viv setup then..

Its 5foot long 2foot high 2foot wide.. :blush:
The heat is a basking bulb on a stat and we use a strip UV light.. the temps are all right as that was the main thing we focused on..

The water bowls is practically the same size as him.. adding a large litter tray soon though so he can fit his tail in fully too.. But he rarely goes near it.. Might do when were not there though.. we mist it daily too..

Will have to invest in a nice tall Viv for him ASAP see if that helps.. bloody money lol.. We just looked at the ones you see in pet shops, But I suppose they aren't there long enough for it to affect them..

Any suggestions on substrate? Using Repti Bark but it doesn't look like he could catch anything on that..

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Crash (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a male and female water dragon.
The male ive had for about 18mths and the female about 8.

When I first had her she didnt eat for the first couple of days,
I tried everything you said and no luck.

Then all of a sudden she started to chase the crickets and has thrived
in the enclosure since, although she dosent like being handled, the male
will sit on you and rest for ages.

She has just laid he first clutch of eggs (5 in total).

The enclosure is 4ft by 4ft with different levels attached by vine.
a cat litter tray in a floating platform for them to bathe and a water 
fountain for them to drink.
(photo in my profile)


----------

